# 2 Kanàle ùber Line-in



## thelighter2 (11. Juli 2007)

Hi da ich mit meinen Mindprint trio USB immer eine nervige Zeitverschiebung habe und durch Zahlloses schneiden verschieben u.s.w es noch schlimmer wird wollte
ich jetzt ùber Line-in aufnehmen das geht auch nur dass die Vocals und der Beat alles in einen kanal aufgenommen sind wie kann ich das jetzt so einstellen das es genau wie bei einer USB
aufnahme der Beat in einen Kanal und die anschliessend aufgenommen Vocals in den anderen Kanal sind

ps:Ich nehme mit Magix music maker auf

thx im voraus

mfg alex


----------



## The_Maegges (14. Juli 2007)

Wenn du über den Line-In Eingang deiner Soundkarte aufnimmst, wird das, was dort ankommt in einem (Mono) oder zwei (Stereo) Kanal (bzw Kanälen) aufgenommen.

Auch wenn es am Mischpult noch mehrere Kanäle sind, der Ausgang des Mischpults ist die Summe aller eingehenden Kanäle. 
Und das wird dann vom Line-In aufgenommen.

Eine Trennung ist da nicht mehr möglich.

Was aber ginge, wäre wenn du mehrere Line-In's besitzt.
Dann könntest du deinen Beat z.B. auf Line In 1 aufnehmen und die Vocals zeitgleich auf Line In 2.

Ansonsten könntest du noch die Parts hintereinander und einzeln aufnehmen, aber da musst du dann wieder schauen, wie du das Timing hinbekommst.


----------

